# Came here to search for a MK2 TT but not much point!



## dubtech (May 29, 2014)

Hi all
As a VAG head for many years I have decided that I would go for a mk2 TT 3.2 next.
Thought the forum would be a good place to search for one but the classifieds are locked to new user's!

Might be worth reviewing as most people with a specific car in mind start on forums.

If anyone has a 3.2 mk2 for sale please let me know.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Deja Vu :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dubtech, Welcome to the TTF.
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... 52354f1ad3

Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

I was thinking of selling mine ? Can email you full spec and pics?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

......erm......lol you havent been here long? lol fancy a mk1 instead? 

J
xx


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

No subverting the rules please


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh sorry didn't realise that's me told :-( I do like the mk1 btw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> No subverting the rules please


Oh here he comes with his big stick to prod you for doin wrong 

J
xx


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Lollypop86 said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > No subverting the rules please
> ...


Back in ya box!!!


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

Lid shut ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh here he comes with his big stick to prod you for doin wrong
> ...


Make me :wink:

J
xx


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

Lollypop bad day lol? X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

No Ikon just likes to dominate me......in a non-sexual kind of way  lol

J
xx


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

Haha we all like a bit domination in any form now and then! X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh if only you knew me ha ha

J
xx


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

;-) hi I'm james lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi I'm Jess.....pleased to meet you

J
xx


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

And you so tell me about ur mk1? X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

She is the most amazing ever obviously lol  all joking aside I have a baby 150 and I love her, roadster is the way forward.....and dolomite grey is obviously the best colour aswel

J
xx


----------



## dubtech (May 29, 2014)

Right got my tt now. 3.2 manual 06 model. Couple of bits to do and buy. Still finding it frustrating not being able to see the classifieds and having to revert to over priced ebay! :-|


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

just keep posting! It will open up in no time! even just write a load of welcome posts on other new users!

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> just keep posting! It will open up in no time! even just write a load of welcome posts on other new users!
> J
> xx


Hi, Any obvious "bumps" etc will be deleted & post count will reduce.  & access delayed.
Hoggy.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

welcome


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

welcome


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

jamman said:


> welcome


 :roll: x 3

Hoggy.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> oh if only you knew me ha ha
> 
> J
> xx


I kinda know her, shes a character!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > just keep posting! It will open up in no time! even just write a load of welcome posts on other new users!
> ...


Has Ikon logged in on your profile hoggy?

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

spike said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > oh if only you knew me ha ha
> ...


ofc  lol would you have me annnnny other way?!

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


 :lol:









Hoggy.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


Its what makes you, you!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hoggy said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > welcome
> ...


Welcome

(don't like odd numbers )


----------

